# Recherche d'une musique de pub



## r e m y (11 Juin 2010)

Après avoir écumé Internet et fait chauffer les serveurs de Googleux sans succès, je me tourne vers les experts es pub en tout genre de MacG.

Je cherche vainement le titre de la musique utilisée dans la pub min BN avec l'éléphant qui joue du piano.

Si quelqu'un connaît, je lui en serait éternellement reconnaissant.

Je pourrais même lui faire cadeau d'une boite entière de minBN!


----------



## Arlequin (11 Juin 2010)

un chtit lien qu'on puisse se faire une idée ?

parce qu'à part la grenouille et le grug .. euh, poisson rouge, c'est pas folichon


----------



## Gronounours (11 Juin 2010)

http://www.musiquedepub.tv/

Y'a tout sur ce site&#8230;


----------



## Fìx (11 Juin 2010)

Ou fredonne la pour voir si ça nous dit quelque chose...  (c'est la grande mode en c'moment!  )


----------



## r e m y (11 Juin 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> un chtit lien qu'on puisse se faire une idée ?
> 
> parce qu'à part la grenouille et le grug .. euh, poisson rouge, c'est pas folichon



Ben justement... impossible de trouver cette video sur le Net.

C'est un éléphant à qui on donne des mini BN en les posant sur les touches du piano. Du coup en attrapant les gâteaux avec sa trompe, il joue du jazz...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h05 ----------




Gronounours a dit:


> http://www.musiquedepub.tv/
> 
> Y'a tout sur ce site&#8230;



Sauf celle que je cherche.... bouh!!!! 

En plus, BN n'est même pas foutu d'avoir un site Web sur lequel j'aurais pu revisioner la pub!!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2010)

Viens nous la fredonner.

Hé hé.


----------



## boodou (11 Juin 2010)

Question super indiscrète ...

*POURQUOI TU LA RECHERCHES CETTE MUSIQUE A LA CON ???*


----------



## koeklin (12 Juin 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est un éléphant à qui on donne des mini BN en les posant sur les touches du piano. Du coup en attrapant les gâteaux avec sa trompe, il joue du jazz...


Est ce celle là, Remy?


----------



## r e m y (12 Juin 2010)

YESSS!!!!

T'es trop fort! Merci 

(NB, il existe une version longue, mais c'est la première fois que je trouve cette pub sur le Net)


Question subsidiaire: quelqu'un connait le titre de ce morceau de jazz?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juin 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Question subsidiaire: quelqu'un connait le titre de ce morceau de jazz?



La digue du cul.


----------



## r e m y (12 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> La digue du cul.




En accélérant le tempo, c'est vrai que ça pourrait être ça....

En tout cas, c'est pas A Filetta


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juin 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> En tout cas, c'est pas A Filetta



Dieu nous garde, parce que dans le genre puissant laxatif...


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juin 2010)

I'm gonna leave you d'Amos Milburn


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2010)

*ET TOPS !! Y A PLUS D'ÉPONGEEEEEU ! ON RINCE LA BAIGNOIRE BRILLE, C'EST PLUS LA PEINE DE FROTTER !!*

Je voulais en acheter l'autre jour mais je me suis souvenu à temps que j'avais plus de baignoire. En plus ça existe plus le vrai TOPS !


----------



## r e m y (12 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Dieu nous garde, parce que dans le genre puissant laxatif...



D'où la nécessité d'une digue du cul....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juin 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> D'où la nécessité d'une digue du cul....



CQFD


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Dieu nous garde, parce que dans le genre puissant laxatif...



il a dit "A Filetta", pas "Aaaah les figatelli :sick: :hosto: "...


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Juin 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> D'où la nécessité d'une digue du cul....



Indispensable contre les mst


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Juin 2010)

Toujours pas reçu la boîte de mini BN


----------



## r e m y (14 Juin 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Toujours pas reçu la boîte de mini BN



Mince... j'avais même pas vu le lien vers "I'm gonna leave you" 
Passe-moi vite ton adresse par MP et le paquet de miniBN part au courrier!!!


----------



## Gronounours (17 Juin 2010)

J'aime bien les pubs avec des musiques sympa.


----------



## boodou (17 Juin 2010)

Genre celle-là ? : 

[YOUTUBE]lmj54z9zp1Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2010)

La publicité a majoritairement un but commercial, je pense.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juin 2010)

oui, c'est vrai


----------



## boodou (17 Juin 2010)

Non, pas toujours, ça dépend.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juin 2010)

Tu as raison. Souvent, ça dépense.


----------

